# For sale another Abu 6500Ct Blue Yonder with custom handle



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello,

Another Abu 6500Ct with power handle/carbontex drag up for sale. Mint condition. No scratch. Used few times fresh water.

Price: $210

Shipping: I will cover the shipping cost for you.

Some how I could not load the photo onto this thread. Please email me at [email protected] and I will sent you photo of the reel.

Thanks.

Ronn


----------

